# Another Angler Pic



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Blobo


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

vey nice..moved to non-p picture section


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Is that a clam? Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No they are a fish. Cool angler lite!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Is that a clam? Sorry for the dumb question


 LOL!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

those are really cool fish man


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

those things look different, but sweet at the same time


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

the black one doesnt look like anything, but i can tell what they look like from the second picture.

very defferent :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Is that a clam? Sorry for the dumb question


 It's an Angler fish.


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Peacock awsome pic.. My black is real hard to photo...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Is that a clam? Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam every time i see them they just get uglier and uglier


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

indeed they are very interesting fish.

Frogfish Forum

Zubi's frogfish page

Frogfish feeding video  (this is my angler eating a blue chromis)

and a pic of my little guy.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have never seen one of these fish before









they have an awesome camoflauge


----------

